# Hootie had a photoshoot today.



## ahrat (Jan 9, 2015)

He was feeling weird and sassy. When he sits in a lump I always think he looks like a gremlin. 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1420785803.663273.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1420785837.854589.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1420785861.720144.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1420785916.585391.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1420785936.821231.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1420785957.588040.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1420785976.898838.jpg


----------



## Lhucky (Jan 14, 2015)

Oooh. . . Love it!


----------



## PipkinbunRibb (Jan 18, 2015)

So cute! HAHAHA I can see the gremlin resemblance :laugh:


----------

